

SoftPatent: File System Event Tracking - based2
http://pdfaiw.uspto.gov/.aiw?Docid=20080077988&homeurl=http%3A%2F%2Fappft.uspto.gov%2Fnetacgi%2Fnph-Parser%3FSect1%3DPTO1%2526Sect2%3DHITOFF%2526d%3DPG01%2526p%3D1%2526u%3D%2Fnetahtml%2FPTO%2Fsrchnum.html%2526r%3D1%2526f%3DG%2526l%3D50%2526s1%3D20080077988.PGNR.%2526OS%3D%2526RS%3D&PageNum=&Rtype=&SectionNum=&idkey=263580B0A42D

======
noblethrasher
I would think that Windows file system filter drivers are prior art.

[https://www.google.com/search?q=file+system+filter&biw=1600&...](https://www.google.com/search?q=file+system+filter&biw=1600&bih=1115&sa=X&ei=h3Y2U-GsL4mNqQH3uYC4Ag&ved=0CBkQpwUoBjgK&source=lnt&tbs=cdr%3A1%2Ccd_min%3A2000%2Ccd_max%3A2005&tbm=)

